# Questions on Layup process / schedule on skiff



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

I am looking to build a boat similar to an ipb 16 or an suv 17 native ankona. 

I want to make a plug, then a mold, then a hull. Once i have a nice mold, What kind of lamination schedule would you guys recommend on the finished product on a hull? Also a timeline schedule?

thanks so much


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Timeline....2 plus years for a part time amateur, if you don't lose interest.
Layup schedule depends on hull shape, framing, stringers, bulkheads and desired horsepower.
Final cost in materials and tools will be more than a bare hull Ankona.


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

It will be 16-17 feet and run a 25 hp to 40 hp. Im not doing it by myself a bunch of friends are investing in the design and work. Then we will pull at least 6 boats off of the mold.

It will be a flat bottom with a v bow. pretty simple setup. What would that schedule look like? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey cor21ee,
I'm rebuilding a boat (slowly) and had a lot of questions on how to repair my 1967 skeeter boat. My flooring and the transome was rotten. I've removed all the flooring and replaced the transome. This has been a fantastic learning experence with the process. The best part is going to a custom boat manufacture and watching the process has been great.

   I've been visiting a boat manufacture for the last 8 months. The building process is awsome. I've picked up several (how to ideas) from them. My best advice would be to invest in the time to go to a custom builder, watch their processes, ask good quallity questions and help out where you can. It has been a jaw dropping experences.  

my 2 cents.


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

No lamination schedule ideas?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had to dig around in my old links to find this reference page.
Explains how scantlings are calculated, excellent white paper
on the subject with tables and graphs included.

http://proboatradio.com/2012/07/12/rob-schofield-on-scantlings/

The rule of thumb that I was taught is quoted in the white paper:

"Start with 2 layers of mat, then for every 10 feet of hull length 2 plys of mat and woven roving"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a few people on here that could give you a lamination schedule and I think the reason you are not getting specifics is because of liability.

The lamination schedule is determined by the designer/nautical engineer.

Sorry. Try your question on boatdesign.net. Lots of engineers there.


----------

